# A new beginning



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

As some of you may know about 2 months ago I resigned from my role as owner/director of a Nissan dealer that I started over 8 years ago.

Madness many people said to me. But I have always had a real passion for VAG and Porsche performance cars and so I find myself now with a new venture which I have worked very hard on setting up for the last 6 weeks specialising in the sale of performance Audi , VW and Porsche models.

The name of my new company is Norfolk Performance Car Sales and I am based just outside Norwich. The ultimate aim to sell affordable quality cars sold by a real enthusiast nationwide on a by appointment basis ensuring the best possible service to the customer.

I will also be offering a sale on behalf of the customer service and will obviously also be on the look out for some good quality stock too.

So welcome to the new home for affordable performance V.A.G cars.










Cheers

Neil


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Congrats Neil

Really wish you all the best. Its a great idea and concept and sounds a winner to me. Im sure with your experience you will make it a great success.  
Damien.

ps great pic of you and mighty blue.... jeans a bit on the baggy side though..


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Congrats Neil
> 
> Really wish you all the best. Its a great idea and concept and sounds a winner to me. Im sure with your experience you will make it a great success.
> Damien.
> ...


Cheers Damien , you should see my underpants , talk about tight [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Best of British luck to you Neil.

See I am good at keeping secrets. :wink:

I do think the fact you are offering a substantial 12 month warranty very much works in your favour gives the buyer peace of mind.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> Best of British luck to you Neil.
> 
> See I am good at keeping secrets. :wink:


Cheers cousin , I knew you would  Whenever you are around my way just pop in , always a coffee and a LARGE donut waiting for you.

Neil


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Great idea! I really hope it goes well for you


----------



## SmOkiNjOe (Jan 15, 2012)

Good luck Neil... everyone needs a little luck these days, hope you have lots mate.


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Good luck mate, I'm sure you will do well, I'd buy a car off you if I needed one!


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

Great stuff, best of luck buddy and am sure you'll do very well [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

I'll deffo keep an eye on your stock list

Cheers

Chris


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Neil,

Good luck in your new venture. I wish you every success.

Regards,

Mark.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 28, 2008)

Best of luck, hope you become a roaring success


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Best of luck Neil. 
I know from personal experience what a roller-coaster ride running your own business can be. 
Keep those plates spinning...

Brian


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Takes courage to step out of your comfort zone in the present climate Neil so well done and good luck, I think there will soon be some very happy customers down in your neck of the woods......... [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Look forward to some pics of your motors, if the forum allows it?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

The very best of luck to you buddy, I will keep an eye on your stock list too, I am lusting after a 996 or early 997 

Charlie


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Charlie said:


> The very best of luck to you buddy, I will keep an eye on your stock list too, I am lusting after a 996 or early 997
> 
> Charlie


Hey Charlie , would be happy to help and got some good contacts with Porsche too.

Many thanks to everyone for the positive comments, really looking forward to this. Been a long time coming after 20 years of VAG ownership.

Neil


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Good luck, and nice 911's carrera 2's around 52 to 55 plate, less than 80k miles talk to me you know what your getting in part ex. It will have to be special for me to leave my TT tho.


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Congratulations Neil, I wish you all the best in your new business.

Cheers


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Best of luck hope it works out got any mk5 White 3 door Edition 30 Golfs in


----------



## theblob (Jul 11, 2009)

Congrats Neil and good luck . And on that note il be looking for a Mk 1 tt 225 buget around 6 k in the next 4 weeks so if you come across one please let me know lol many thanks in advance

rob


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Best of luck hope it works out got any mk5 White 3 door Edition 30 Golfs in


Got 3 x GTI's in stock but alas no white ones. But if sir desires that I could magic one for you with a bit of searching  .


----------



## NAFE_P (Sep 27, 2009)

Best of luck with your business, I hope it does well and looks like you've got a good stock to start with


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Good luck with the new venture Neil sure it'll work out wish I'd had the balls to do it when I left the trade after over 15 years at it !! 
Gareth


----------



## theblob (Jul 11, 2009)

I shall have a poke thanks very much neil

rob

LOL Neil i wish that was only true . Ive had a look love the mileage 60,000 look forward to pics . you have my interest thanks again

rob


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

theblob said:


> I shall have a poke thanks very much neil
> 
> rob


Fair enough but what about looking at the website :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

neilc said:


> theblob said:
> 
> 
> > I shall have a poke thanks very much neil
> ...


 :lol: :lol: TTCF the the art of witty banter...

Damien.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

TTSPORT666 said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > theblob said:
> ...


TTCF..

WTF does that mean............

Trans-Tasman Commercialisation Fund

I'm so out of touch :lol:


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

@ Neil you forgot to mention the minimum 10% discount for forum and TTOC members he he :roll:


----------



## theblob (Jul 11, 2009)

LOL Neil i wish that was only true . Ive had a look love the mileage 60,000 look forward to pics . you have my interest thanks again


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

All the best Hun 8)


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

theblob said:


> LOL Neil i wish that was only true . Ive had a look love the mileage 60,000 look forward to pics . you have my interest thanks again


Great , will be valeted tomorrow so should have pics on my site by the afternoon.


----------



## Ttboy1975 (Mar 24, 2012)

Good luck mate


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi Neil,

I see this post got moved by the forum Nazi's :lol:

Anyway, really hope this goes well for you. Despite being a totally biased QS lover, I have found you to be one of the forums good guys, always willing to help out anyone.
I am very envious that you are able to combine work with something you genuinely love and to be your own boss too ticks all the boxes.

As with Charlie, I have a porsche itch that will need scratching in the next 12-18 months - you are a bit far away from me but I am sure for the right car ..............

All the best with the new venture


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Good luck in your new venture! Just had a look around the website (just being nosey, not looking to replace mine I'm afraid) and it all looks very swish!


----------



## theblob (Jul 11, 2009)

Look forward to getting home tomoz to have a butchers thanks

rob


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Nice little red TT Roadster Neil 

All the very best for your new venture [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

Congratulations Neil, wow specialising in performance vag cars  will you be servicing cars on site also ? The website looks very profesional !

All the best with your new business venture

Ryan


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey Matt , yes I am really pleased to be able to combine my love of cars and a business. It really is ideal and you are never to far away Matt if the car is right 

Ryann , Thanks for you comments. But I wont be doing servicing here just sales , any time you ned any advice mind you know were I am .

Neil


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

neilc said:


> Hey Matt , yes I am really pleased to be able to combine my love of cars and a business. It really is ideal and you are never to far away Matt if the car is right
> 
> Ryann , Thanks for you comments. But I wont be doing servicing here just sales , any time you ned any advice mind you know were I am .
> 
> Neil


Thats great, I was just curious if you were going to be servicing cars because I am NVQ level 2 trained (IMI) and would love to further my career in the motor trade 

Thanks Ryan


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Ok not quite a sports car    08/09 new front ford fiesta low milage 3 door in the market for one now ( not dark blue)


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

bigsyd said:


> Ok not quite a sports car    08/09 new front ford fiesta low milage 3 door in the market for one now ( not dark blue)


PM me with your requirements. Would be happy to get you a nice Fiesta 

Neil


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

First car sold and its a TT V6. Really pleased with that


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

neilc said:


> First car sold and its a TT V6. Really pleased with that


Nice one I hope you told them about the TTOC


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > First car sold and its a TT V6. Really pleased with that
> ...


Free membership with every TT I sell. All part of my sales package.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

neilc said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > neilc said:
> ...


Top man


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I like the BT S3.

How many owners has that had?

If you like you can email me direct [email protected] especially if you have detailed information and more pics.

Thanks and good luck with the venture!

Rich


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Just given you a plug on the TTOC Facebook page 

https://www.facebook.com/TTOwnersClub


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

phope said:


> Just given you a plug on the TTOC Facebook page
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/TTOwnersClub


Cheers  Great to have so much support.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

rustyintegrale said:


> I like the BT S3.
> 
> How many owners has that had?
> 
> ...


Hi Rich , e-mail sent


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Rich , do some more pics on Tuesday for you as its Pouring down here 

Neil


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey Neil. Good luck!!!

Btw: do you have a website... Sorry if I missed it 

Neil


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

LordG71 said:


> Hey Neil. Good luck!!!
> 
> Btw: do you have a website... Sorry if I missed it
> 
> Neil


Thanks , yep the link is below :

http://www.norfolkperformancecarsales.co.uk/

Cheers

Neil


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

neilc said:


> Hi Rich , do some more pics on Tuesday for you as its Pouring down here
> 
> Neil


Got the pics Neil, thanks.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

rustyintegrale said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Rich , do some more pics on Tuesday for you as its Pouring down here
> ...


Great , I did wonder as it wouldnt send initially. 

Neil


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi neil

Just pm'd you about your plans then found this post! Good luck....got a nice cayman s if your wanting decent stock! ;-)


----------



## Rmfx (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi Neil.

I spent 9 years in the motor trade (5 at Nissan) fair play for doing what you have and the very best of luck to you.

If your after stock and don't mind retailing a merc. I have a lovely 03 plate silver clk200 kompressor auto with monster spec and only 35600 miles!


----------

